# use cellphone as webcam



## artem (Sep 17, 2006)

hi i got a nokia 3230 cellph i wanted to kno is if there is anyway by which i can connect it to my laptop and use it as a webcam fer chatting n stufff.i connect d phone via bluetooth bt dunno ne software fer webcam option 
pl reply


----------



## readermaniax (Sep 17, 2006)

*Warelex Mobiola Webcam Usb V1.00 & V1.04 S60*


Description:
Turn your Symbian phone into a high-quality USB-based web camera. Very simple to install and configure, Mobiola Web Camera 1.0 consists of two software components: (1) a client application that resides on the phone, and (2) a webcam PC driver compatible with any Windows application that can receive video feeds from a web camera including Skype 2.0, MSN and AIM. Carry your webcam with you wherever you go and connect it to your laptop at anytime. Try it now and experience resolution and frame rates comparable to some of the top-performing USB webcams on the market! UIQ and Series 60 with Bluetooth support versions are also available on Handango. Stay tuned Windows Mobile version...

(Click Below for the enlarged Details..)

*img399.imageshack.us/img399/8772/mainur5.th.jpg

Requirements
8 MB of free disk space on PC, 68kb of free phone memory, 720kb run time memory

Compatible Devices
Nokia 3230
Nokia 6260
Nokia 6620
Nokia 6630
Nokia 6670
Nokia 6680
Nokia 6681
Nokia 6682
Nokia 7610
N70

PM Me For How To GeT The Details!


----------



## keves2002 (Sep 17, 2006)

Is it possible to do the same with a Sony Erricson w810i ?


----------



## Ishan (Sep 17, 2006)

& with sony erricson z550i?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 17, 2006)

&SE W700i?


----------



## readermaniax (Sep 17, 2006)

Sony Erricson w810i ?
& with sony erricson z550i?
&SE W700i?


No .. The Softwares Support The Give Fonez only!

dunno if u can tweak it or nt


----------



## yash (Mar 5, 2008)

go to *motvik.com/ and download wwigo.


----------



## alok4best (Mar 6, 2008)

Mobiola is for Symbian Phones.
If ur fone runs on Symbian then u can sure use it.


----------



## iMav (Mar 6, 2008)

wwigo +1 great app  used it with 6600 over bluetooth on vista and xp and wrked gr8


----------



## ayush_chh (Mar 6, 2008)

nice sharing.....thanks.

will try now......i have N72......


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 6, 2008)

This won't work on firmware phones like SE.
It needs a phone having a Symbian OS.


----------



## 2kewl (Mar 6, 2008)

S40 compatible?


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 6, 2008)

^Nope.


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 6, 2008)

wwigo is a java app, so it should run in both S40 and SE phones. 
But its mentioned that on S60 V3 and V2 compatible. so only symbian


----------



## desiibond (Mar 6, 2008)

Have Motorokr E6 and with just a click, I can use my phone as webcam (feature built in the OS itself, no extra tool required)


----------



## yash (Mar 7, 2008)

motorokr E6 has that kind of facility? I never knew. does it also work on macs?


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 7, 2008)

Mobiola is nice but it isnt free........
Wwigo seems good ... I have to search my bluetooth dongle now


----------



## alok4best (Mar 8, 2008)

WWIGO didnt work on my IVT BLUESOLEIL bluetooth Dongle.
Mobiola works fine.


----------



## boosters (Mar 8, 2008)

Great tricks, thanks buddy. I have nokia n72.


----------



## ayush_chh (Mar 9, 2008)

wow man its working........thanks a lot


----------



## iinfi (Mar 9, 2008)

yash said:


> go to *motvik.com/ and download wwigo.



wont this wrk with data cable?? i dont v bluetooth on the pc...


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 9, 2008)

^^What phone do you have?


----------



## iinfi (Mar 9, 2008)

n72 n n70


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 9, 2008)

Best would be to use SmartCam , supports both symbian and s40 phones alongwith SE phones .

.sis files included for symbians and .jar for SE

but it requires BT plugged into your pc , its not USB .
Get it from here , direct link
*prince.uk.to/attachments/3/10/6/1203944726-frendzforum.org-SmartCam_v1.2.rar



So happy viewing


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 9, 2008)

iinfi said:


> n72 n n70



Search for *Mobiola Web Camera 2.2 for S60 2nd Edition*. Its for N70 and N72 and works through both bluetooth and USB.


----------

